# Dennis`s cousin



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How lucky am I. I am getting another naked baby, a 15 week old Black Tabby Sphynx boy. I think hes an early birthday present as Dennis was an early Xmas present. Im getting like Cat(FooFoo):lol2: Someone on this forum is very jealous.........................arent they Colin:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shut up Shell, just shut up!!! Gggrrrrrrr

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I will let you have a cuddle of em both hun, then you can tell Clark just how much you need one........ he will give in eventually. Sshhh dont tell him I said that, you have to make him believe its his idea:lol2:

IVE GOT 2 SPHYNX AND YOUVE GOT NONE:whistling2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

there are gorg :flrt: 
ur gona get a new name for urself soon tho hun baldi catwoman lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: I already get called mad cat woman:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He's not the only jealous one!!! I wants me a nekkid kitty!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They are like no other cat Ive ever had so loving none aggressive and very purry.They feel like a warm peach and are so addictive. Dennis loves being kissed and gives kisses back:flrt:Everyone should have a nekkid baby:mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*plans trip to Shell's to "meet" nekkid kitties*

Of course I'd never bring a big bag with me or anything


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I will let you have a cuddle of em both hun, then you can tell Clark just how much you need one........ he will give in eventually. Sshhh dont tell him I said that, you have to make him believe its his idea:lol2:
> 
> IVE GOT 2 SPHYNX AND YOUVE GOT NONE:whistling2:


You'd better let me cuddle them missus! hehe


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Aww Shell, your hooked, very pretty indeed. I am with the others on this jealousy thing


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> there are gorg :flrt:
> ur gona get a new name for urself soon tho hun baldi catwoman lol


 
LOL jen that did make me giggle :lol2:


Shell yet another gorgas lil kitty.............they really are growing on me are the naki kittys :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe I should have a "Come cuddle a nekkid kitty day". Ive just had to reword this as it sounded rude:blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe I should have a "Come cuddle a nekkid kitty day". Ive just had to reword this as it sounded rude:blush:


 
LOL i can imagine it did :lol2:


Oooo yeah you could put the money into the rescue that you made from it 


could have a cuddle a husky day too i have a few you can borrow for that :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

OH OH OH!! I'll come!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well just had an email from Gina and we can pick up Symmba who she has named *ASBO* as hes so naughty, on Saturday 

*WOO HOO :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:*

Eat your heart out you jealous people :whistling2:
Do I keep the name Asbo ????????????????? Opinions please..................


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

lucky you :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Symmba sounds nicer... Although I am not speaking to you (green monster rearing his ugly head) 

*lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe I should have a "Come cuddle a nekkid kitty day". Ive just had to reword this as it sounded rude:blush:



be very careful how you word things or you could have people very confused :whistling2: awww i think you should leave him as asbo for now, as dennis is a menace, see how naughty they are together : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

wow 2 scrotums under one roof, lucky you shell :2thumb:

and what dya mean youre gettin like moi?!?!

call it tazbo the asbo cat hehe


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I dont mind coming to pet a naked pussy.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> I dont mind coming to pet a naked pussy.


 
:blush: I bet you dont :lol2:

Cat like you Ive got an early xmas present and Im now getting an early birthday pressie (wouldnt mind its not til August:whistling2


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

shell can u get ginger nekids:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha, well i wouldnt!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ginger nekkids ditta, somethign you aint telling us eh!:whistling2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> Haha, well i wouldnt!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ginger nekkids ditta, somethign you aint telling us eh!:whistling2:


 
you should know cat by now farmer.....if it aint ginger she dont want it.........well apart from me of course


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I think he's cute?:lol2:
I've been looking at his pic all day and can't decide. :blush: I've never really known how to react with sphynx's........ guess they're the Marmite of the cat world, and plus I've never seen one in the flash (scuse the pun lol) Would be my dream cat though if I could get my head around the baldness as I love cats but I'm highly allergic to them. (never stopped me having them though  )


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yep Cat you most certainly can. They are called red or red Tabby not as bright as normal ginger cats as they have no fur. The breeder of Dennis lives near Leigh and she breeds reds and red/whites.:whistling2: Are you going to be joining me in owning one(or 2) then:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Yep Cat you most certainly can. They are called red or red Tabby not as bright as normal ginger cats as they have no fur. The breeder of Dennis lives near Leigh and she breeds reds and red/whites.:whistling2: Are you going to be joining me in owning one(or 2) then:lol2:


how much would one little gingery scrotum set me back then?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

About £700:whistling2: thats what I paid for Dennis.Fully vaccinated,heart tested parents,ID chipped registered and insured. If you check out 
Preloved you can get them a bit cheaper though. Well worth every penny as they are so naughty, sound a bit like skunks but not as stressfull and their bums dont pop out:lol2: Dennis`s breeder was due a litter of nekkids today but dont know what colour shes expecting


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> About £700:whistling2: thats what I paid for Dennis.Fully vaccinated,heart tested parents,ID chipped registered and insured. If you check out
> Preloved you can get them a bit cheaper though. Well worth every penny as they are so naughty, sound a bit like skunks but not as stressfull and their bums dont pop out:lol2: Dennis`s breeder was due a litter of nekkids today but dont know what colour shes expecting


i cant believe it costs more money for less cat! :lol2:
id rather get another skunky, i wonder if they do ginger ones ? :mf_dribble:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

*H* said:


> I think he's cute?:lol2:
> I've been looking at his pic all day and can't decide. :blush: I've never really known how to react with sphynx's........ *guess they're the Marmite of the cat world*, and plus I've never seen one in the flash (scuse the pun lol) Would be my dream cat though if I could get my head around the baldness as I love cats but I'm highly allergic to them. (never stopped me having them though  )



:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Cat, they do if you nip to wilkos and get some blonde hair dye, that always turns ginger!!!!

: victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just tired Dennis out with the Panic Mouse cat toy, hes knackered:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes Here. Met everyone and helped Dennis rearrange the Xmas Tree. :lol2ics to follow soon:flrt:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Hes Here. Met everyone and helped Dennis rearrange the Xmas Tree. :lol2ics to follow soon:flrt:


can't wait i'm so jealous:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Hes Here. Met everyone and helped Dennis rearrange the Xmas Tree. :lol2ics to follow soon:flrt:


 
Waits patiently...

Starts tapping fingers....

Huffs...

Waits impatiently..


:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

As are we all!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Tomorrow people when I have more time.Back from Sanctuary at 6.00pm so you will all have to wait:Na_Na_Na_Na:> Goes of to selfishly have a cuddle with MY 2 nekkid boys >:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell, you know I love you & all, but.........................





I HATE YOU!!!!!!!








:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

WooHoo one sleep to go.Spoken to Gina and Im picking ASBO up at 12.00 midday. I cant wait. 2 nekkid monsters to cause havoc:flrt:Colin eat your heart out :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Photos as soon as you've got him, mind!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

OH OH OH!!! Two nekkid puds for Christmas!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A couple of pics shortly. Both boys are now best mates or is it partners in crime:lol2: Where one is the other is too, open a cupboard both in, open a door both through. Now Purdy my Oriental girl has 2 of em jumping on her head.Poor girl Steve was trying to plaster today with a nekkid on each shoulder as they tried to help:whistling2: Hes most definately an ASBO but I wouldnt swap him or Dennis for the world:flrt::flrt: Long live the boys:notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> A couple of pics shortly. Both boys are now best mates or is it partners in crime:lol2: Where one is the other is too, open a cupboard poor girl. in open a door both through. Now Purdy my Oriental girl has 2 of em jumping on her head. Steve was trying to plaster today with a nekkid on each shoulder as they tried to help:whistling2: Hes most definately an ASBO but I wouldnt swap him or Dennis for the world:flrt::flrt: Long live the boys:notworthy:


 
awwwwwww bless em see they just wanted to help daddy hee hee 

sooooooooooo come on pics pics :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Is it bedtime yet??:lol2:


----------



## treacle82 (Aug 1, 2008)

awwwww  i wants one!!!! do you really need two? lol send him to meeeeeeeeeee :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No No NO they are both mine none spare at all:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Photos*

Heres photos as promised


----------



## Kaos (Nov 16, 2008)

OMG they're gorgeous :flrt::flrt:
You know how christmas is all about giving....(hint hint)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Buy your own these are mine. Bah Humbug:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't know why you went to pick them up - from those photos I bet they could have flown to your house themselves!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Big lugs, wrinkles is what makes em nekkids:flrt: And Eileen it was far to cold to let them fly home:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

AWWW!!! I just wanna squish 'em!!!


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

Gorgeous!!:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

They're absolutely gorgeous Shell!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just had 2 nekkids sucking my neck:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had 2 nekkids sucking my neck:lol2:


Aupp!! haha:whip: tut tut, dont you blame it on the nekkids!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You sure do like rubbing it in, eh, Shell?? *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> You sure do like rubbing it in, eh, Shell?? *lol*


I know Amalthea, we should kick her arse for making us green! gggrrrrrr


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Totally!! Am with ya there!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Totally!! Am with ya there!!


Ok, when shall we go & get her? :devil:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Anytime.. Am usually free


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What happened to the season of goodwill you two?? They are my boys you are welcome to come and cuddle but they are mine all mine HA HA HA >goes off to rock in a corner:crazy:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

how much did u pay for ur kitties? (if ya dont mind me askin)...just pondering cuz ive wanted one for years...n dont suppose u know anyone in kent that breeds them do ya?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Good will?? BAH!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

feorag said:


> Don't know why you went to pick them up - from those photos I bet they could have flown to your house themselves!!! :whistling2:


 
Wizard of Oz style? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Naughty Meko, my boys are beautiful and if they flew it would be Angel style:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

omg their ears!!!!! :lol2: they do look funny together, don't know if I would want to stroke them tho, what do they feel like?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A warm peach, wonderful and very very kissy, my daughter describes it like kissing a child


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Naughty Meko, my boys are beautiful and if they flew it would be Angel style:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
more like bats :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

